# Sunroof question: 91 240sx



## zyg0te (Aug 29, 2003)

for- 91 240sx se fastback
the sunroof, does it slide back or is it one of those pop up kind of deals?


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

it pops up, but it can be taken off.


----------



## DOHC240sxBadBoy (Oct 15, 2003)

Ya, be careful though, they break easily!


----------



## schebs240 (Apr 13, 2004)

Ok ok perviding you have the typical non power sunroof this is what u have to do..

#1 Close sun roof, windshield side there is a clip slide to left to release pin.
#2 Now pop into open position and there will be 2 buttons with one hand compress them in hard with other hand push glass up to release the arm. once you have done that.
# Stand outside car open till the glass is STRAIGHT up in the air and slide toward yourself, drivers side, till it pops loose now remove, please be careful putting it back on beause the clamps are not too strong.
Doug

CAREFUL NOT TO DROP GLASS ITS HEAVY.... :thumbup:


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

schebs240 said:


> Ok ok perviding you have the typical non power sunroof this is what u have to do..
> 
> #1 Close sun roof, windshield side there is a clip slide to left to release pin.
> #2 Now pop into open position and there will be 2 buttons with one hand compress them in hard with other hand push glass up to release the arm. once you have done that.
> ...


no one asked for an explanation on how to take out their sunroof ass. read the whole thread before you post.


----------



## schebs240 (Apr 13, 2004)

93blackSER said:


> no one asked for an explanation on how to take out their sunroof ass. read the whole thread before you post.


Ok I came into this forum looking to check out what else is around outside of my main forums, now if you had said this in any of my forums ur ass would be sitten pretty with a welt on ur eye. And if ur illiterate ass would kindly go back and re read the opening thread he does not specify u stupid ass fuq. he says does it slide back or pop up. "does it slide back or is it one of those pop up kind of deals?" Now if he doesn't even know by looking at it now he should have to know how now wouldn't he. You belong in a car forum? I think you should hang out in the "OFF-TOPIC" section where amateurs like yourself belong. Try being nice and contribute to helping others not flame, your Burnt homie.. u just got OWNED :dumbass: Peace
Doug


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

wow... jordan you did get owned


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

schebs240 said:


> Ok I came into this forum looking to check out what else is around outside of my main forums, now if you had said this in any of my forums ur ass would be sitten pretty with a welt on ur eye. And if ur illiterate ass would kindly go back and re read the opening thread he does not specify u stupid ass fuq. he says does it slide back or pop up. "does it slide back or is it one of those pop up kind of deals?" Now if he doesn't even know by looking at it now he should have to know how now wouldn't he. You belong in a car forum? I think you should hang out in the "OFF-TOPIC" section where amateurs like yourself belong. Try being nice and contribute to helping others not flame, your Burnt homie.. u just got OWNED :dumbass: Peace
> Doug


check his profile. he doesnt have a 240sx. how would he be able to look at it and tell if it slides open or pops up? and if you would read the first post you would know that he didnt say a damn thing about taking it off. and since he doesnt own a 240 yet, why would he care if it came off? it was a simple question of whether it slid open, or popped up, not how it came off. and since the question was answered, there was no need for you to post in that thread, especially considering your post answered no part of the question asked. go back to your "main" forums ass.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

It says 240SeX... i dunno if he just changed it.


----------



## schebs240 (Apr 13, 2004)

Actually, I don't take the time nor care if he owns a 240sx.. Now do I? 

AZRPS13 I think he was referring to the guy that started the thread, but as you can see I am an ass just for posting a what I thought would be a helpful response even if I misunderstood what the guy meant, But I do want everyone to know I am an ass for being helpful. Sorry everyone, I'm new here just trying to learn the bored and you have people like him flaming others making you look bad. He feels he can act like a B====> because he has 1300 post here.

I do apologize to all the respectful people in this forum, because I have no intent on coming in here to stir anything up, I was only looking for a board where I can check out some new info, learn some new stuff, and hopefully pass on some useful information to help others.

But as for you Jordan, grow up. Can't believe I wasted all this time making you feel owned.
Have a nice day
Doug


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

you didnt do any reading on this board before you joined and started posting, did you? damn near every thread on this forum turns into a flame war. this isnt a good board to learn tech stuff on.


----------

